# Kill a 1 year old Queen?



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

I have not got to that point yet, but my intention is going to be to place the old queens into a nuc. That way I can re-introduce her if I need to and if not, then the nuc can draw out comb or produce brood for the other hives..


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Limey said:


> I have not got to that point yet, but my intention is going to be to place the old queens into a nuc. That way I can re-introduce her if I need to and if not, then the nuc can draw out comb or produce brood for the other hives..


EXACTLY what I thought!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

for me, when it is time to requeen, I pick out the colonies that have spotty brood patterns. If she is laying nicely, than I will keep her or make up nucs depending on my needs.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My best queens are 3 years old right now and doing fine.

Here's a seven year old queen:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesbetterqueens.htm#Queen Alice


----------

